
Battles over Barbie: What Ideas Are Ours? - dredmorbius
http://blogs.wgbh.org/innovation-hub/2019/9/6/battles-over-barbie-what-ideas-are-really-ours/
======
dredmorbius
The story here is about innovation, employment contracts, and rights to one's
own creativity as an employee.

The text here doesn't do full justice to the interview, I strongly recommend
listening to the podcast episode if you can:

[https://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect.mp3/dovetail.prxu.org/1...](https://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect.mp3/dovetail.prxu.org/106/6133622c-d87d-4340-ac45-8e217462e6d2/IHUB_CSEG_WEB_090719.mp3)
(MP3)

The subject of the interview is author Orly Lobel
([https://www.sandiego.edu/law/faculty/biography.php?profile_i...](https://www.sandiego.edu/law/faculty/biography.php?profile_id=2844))
and her book _You Don 't Own Me_ ([https://www.worldcat.org/title/you-dont-
own-me-the-court-bat...](https://www.worldcat.org/title/you-dont-own-me-the-
court-battles-that-exposed-barbies-dark-side/oclc/1088911309))

There's an earlier _New Yorker_ article by Jill Lapore, focusing on both the
social and feminist aspects of Barbie, and the intellectual property elements
of the story:

[https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/01/22/when-barbie-
we...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/01/22/when-barbie-went-to-war-
with-bratz)

